
Donald Kennedy, Stanford's eighth president, dead at 88 from COVID - theBashShell
https://news.stanford.edu/2020/04/21/donald-kennedy-stanfords-eighth-president-dead-88/
======
drallison
Stanford University has been blessed by a continuing string of outstanding
presidents. Don Kennedy was an outstanding educator and president, always
approachable and always willing to share advice and ideas. Even giants are
vulnerable to strokes and then to the COVID virus. May he rest in peace.

